# Any black copper marans for sale ?



## AJones33 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm looking for black copper maran chicks in Arkansas, can anybody help ?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Meyers hatchery had them for sale this week but they're only shipping 15 until April. Great deal too like $70 including shipping. Not sure what they'll have next week.


----------

